# what to tell elderly relatives...?



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me crashing your boards but I'm desperate for some advice... has anyone here told elderly relatives that they were donating eggs/egg sharing and if so how did you go about it and what did you say? I donated eggs recently but a situation has come up where I need to tell my grandmother and I'm not sure that she will understand what I've done and why, and I'm not sure she will agree with what I've done (she's in her 90's).  What sort of reactions has anyone had?
All replies appreciated!
Thanks,
Sarah
x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I think if you can get away without telling them it's best!!  I think older people don't always understand things the same as what we do and it could potentially cause problems...  the way I see things is,  what they don't know doesn't hurt them and it's not as if any child conceived from your donation will ever be part of your family, they will have their own family etc.

Having said that if they are very understand you might be ok, choice really is yours.

Helen x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi sarah

i cannot give you any advice as i do not know what you could say  

i have chosen not to tell that we are egg-sharing besides one friend who donated after having her IVF family   i chose to tell her only as i knew she would understand 100%. I am so scared of what people will say that we have not told anyone else   

can i ask though - why would you need to tell her? i ask only because there may be another way around it - you never know. 

sorry this probably dosen't help much....

ritz.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, I have to agree Im afraid. We have told close family, and you can see the difference in understanding between our parents and our friends. 

I think that the "older" generation (without meaning 80's and over) find it harder to get their heads around things such as IVF and especially the "newer" techniques. 

You havent said why you need to tell her? Is there no way round that?

Kate
xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hiya Luv 

I have replied to ur email hun

Alexia xxxxxxxx


----------

